# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Something Rather Alarming On Amash's FB Page

## jeffro97

So, I was casually strolling through Facebook, when I came upon this.




> When I learned that the Intelligence Authorization Act for FY 2015 was  being rushed to the floor for a votewith little debate and only a voice  vote expected (i.e., simply declared "passed" with almost nobody in the  room)I asked my legislative staff to quickly review the bill for  unusual language. What they discovered is one of the most egregious  sections of law I've encountered during my time as a representative: It  grants the executive branch virtually unlimited access to the  communications of every American.


Sirens firing off all around, I read a bit on.




> On Wednesday afternoon, I went to the House floor to demand a roll  call vote on the bill so that everyone's vote would have to be recorded.  I also sent the letter below to every representative.
>  With more  time to spread the word, we would have stopped this bill, which passed  325-100. Thanks to the 99 other representatives44 Republicans and 55  Democratswho voted to protect our rights and uphold the Constitution.  And thanks to my incredibly talented staff.
>  ###
> 
>  Block New Spying on U.S. Citizens: Vote NO on H.R. 4681
> 
> Dear Colleague:
> 
> The intelligence reauthorization bill, which the House will vote on  today, contains a troubling new provision that for the first time  statutorily authorizes spying on U.S. citizens without legal process.
> ...


HR 4681 is the Intelligence Authorization Act of 2015, which has now been passed in both the Senate and House, and now only awaits the Presidents signature.

Here were the "NO" votes from the House:




> Amash
>  Bass
>  Bentivolio
>  Blumenauer
>  Bonamici
>  Brat
>  Bridenstine
>  Brooks (AL)
>  Broun (GA)
> ...

----------


## Henry Rogue

> 44 Republicans and 55 Democrats


 Bipartisan, unfortunately so was the yes vote.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> The Senate inserted the provision into the intelligence reauthorization bill late last night.


Who did this?  McCain? The Fiend? 

-t

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------

